# Ultroner With More Stabwood



## Timwis (16/9/20)

The Alieno- comes with either Sevo-70 or DNA60 chipset! little beauty!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/9/20)

"Wood Colour"  What happened to "Natural"????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (16/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> "Wood Colour"  What happened to "Natural"????


lost in translation!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

